# Scotland Snubbed in EU Fishing Talks



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Sending a Conservative peer to represent Scottish fishermen at EU talks is a "slap in the face" for Scotland, the country's fisheries minister has said.

(MAD)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-29987193


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Binnacle said:


> Sending a Conservative peer to represent Scottish fishermen at EU talks is a "slap in the face" for Scotland, the country's fisheries minister has said.
> 
> (MAD)
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-29987193


Perhaps they should send a Welsh Rep as they seem to be acting on the SNP behalf.


----------



## brian3 (Jan 25, 2010)

our poor mannie was sitting at the back looking like a fish out of water


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Has to be said that there is a history of some really bad negotions on this subject. Anyone remember the wrong chart incident that left thescottish fishery the size of a postage stamp somewhere off England! And least said about scrapping good boats and throwing away fish the better


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

I am afraid from the very start, the jewel in Scotland's crown, our rich fishing grounds, were sold down the river by Edward Heath in his haste to join the EU despite De Gaulle..


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

I do remember the recent postage stamp fishery chart,my first thought was laying the blame on those fools in Whitehall who somehow managed to get nearly their quarters of the UK catch landed in Scotland.
Has anybody spotted the oil chart yet?


----------

